# Help



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I suddenly lost the use of my left arm

I’ve had problems with both shoulders , arthritis I think, I wake in the night frequently with a dead arm and pins and needles in My hands

Never during the day, phoned the Gp surgery, referred straightTo 111

Have now held on for over 20 minutes 

They’ve answered and I am better the use of my arm returning 

But because I’ve had a TIA they Are concerned

Spoke to a doctor rather quicker than I held on for 111

Told me a list of symptoms I needed to phone back to 111! And maybe speak to my GP tomorrow

I think it’s arthritic nerve damage but I’ve never experienced it in the day before

But it takes a long time for 111 to answer, if you think it is a stroke Or any emergency skip 111 and go straight to A&E 

You really could be dead before they answer 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No help at all Sandra but I had a dead left arm and it was a trapped nerve according to two docs. Took about 12 hours to get almost full movement again but several days for full reticulation.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sandra, you know your own body the best and you have the knowledge and the experience to realise that if that problem recurs or goes not resolve you MUST follow it through. The ED is probably not the best place, your own GP has to be the start UNLESS it is so severe that it causes you real worry or serious disability over doing normal things.

You are well aware of the symptoms that mean that you MUST react as an emergency, TIA's can recur without any warning and can give odd symptoms, that really needs to be eliminated. Full blown CVA's can cause VERY serious problems within minutes...... you MUST summon 999 help if you have any suspicion - or perhaps Albert needs to be made aware of when he needs to exercise that lifesaving finger.

Keep your chin up and if the GP does not give you the assistance and guidance that you need (perhaps referral to an arthritis specialist or a neurologist) than you must escalate it (take Shadow down for a visit ?) until you believe that you are being listened to and given appropriate support.

You are very important to all of us (who else would Alan argue with ?😜)

Look after yourself and please try to keep us informed.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

aldra said:


> I suddenly lost the use of my left arm
> 
> I've had problems with both shoulders , arthritis I think, I wake in the night frequently with a dead arm and pins and needles in My hands
> 
> ...


Or getting the answer at A&E kills you.
As you know stroke treatment needs quick intervention to get the best results.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I hope it IS 'just' arthritic damage Sandra but you must be very anxious knowing how long it takes to get a response.

If you're in any doubt, make it a 999 call.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> I hope it IS 'just' arthritic damage Sandra but you must be very anxious knowing how long it takes to get a response.
> 
> If you're in any doubt, make it a 999 call.


Or take yourself out of the equation, if it was Albert what would your advice be?

I use that tactic quite often with my better half, she can give really good advice for other people but is reticent to apply it to herself. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You have bad memories of going to A&E Sandra. You really must put them to one side and realise that you were very unlucky. I and many others have been in and out quite safely. You could, of course, let the paramedics make the decision for you. One thing is certain, you should not dither and dally about things as potentially serious as this.

If Albert is anything like Chris, in that he leaves such decisions to you then perhaps a chat is appropriate? As you may remember, I had a full blown seizure in a restaurant and when I came round Chris was busy clearing all the vomit from the table and telling me I had made a terrible mess  I was not in a position to think clearly and so we went back to the campsite!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Crikey, I must've missed that Pat. It certainly proves one thing - Chris is not a man to panic in a crisis!

But sometimes you should!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m pretty certain it’s inflammatory arthritis that’s affecting the nerves from my shoulder

It happens constantly throughout the night when I lie on either shoulder, I’m a wreck 

Of course I’m not actually trying to use my arm in bed so it was really the first time I noticed loss of function, normally it’s just a aching dead arm and pins and needles indicative of nerve damage 

What really concerned me was the length of time waiting for111 to answer , once they had ,20 minutes or so later, they referred to a doctor who was there almost immediately, so all in all good except for the time taken to actually answer the phone 

In January all those who require A&E will need to be triaged through 111, it worried me when I read that after the fiasco during Covid, it still worries me now

I think if I didn’t already have inflammatory joints I would have been more concerned, but the doctor asked a lot of questions and seemed to agree that it was nerve inflammation around an inflamed joint, I perhaps trapped the nerve as I moved my arm 

Which of course is why I’m on morphine patches 24/7

If any of you do Suspect stroke or heart attack go straight for an ambulance and skip 111

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Sandra. I have no idea what it might be but glad to see you are alive and kicking still today 

111 is a joke. As others have said though if you are in any doubt in future, dial 999. Best you get it looked at though. Can your GP arrange something?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ll mention it to the rheumatology team when they next contact me, next month I think, a phone consultation as per Covid, Barry 

During Covid I lost sensation in both feet, apparently it’s nerve damage and many people post Covid are, Like me, still experiencing that.

How long it will last, why it happens they don’t seem to know

I have noticed on Long Covid programmes it’s fairly common though 

Sandra


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your concerns Sandra.

We have a direct line number for rheumatology which has only been used a couple of times in ten years. BUT a quick ring and we are able to get information straight from the horses mouth, so to speak. Hopefully you have something similar: if not just go through the main switchboard but get some serious advice asap.

Stay safe and take care - Gordon


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes so have I Gordon although Covid has disrupted it

I was on immunosuppressants , but after a bad attack of Covid I struggled to fight off the now named Long Covid , breathless, exhaustion and repeated urine infections when taking it

So I stopped and I must admit so did the infections, the breathlessness took time as does the exhaustion 

So far touch wood the pseudo gout has settled, joints are not brilliant but the morphine patches definitely help

And if in this Covid Era I can manage without suppressing my immune system that’s what I choose to do

We all need a fighting chance to fight it

Which I guess is why we and many others haven’t set eyes on our kids and grandkids for months

Young Albert comes to help his grandad in the garden with the heavy work he can’t manage , he came early last week, later this week he’s tested Covid positive, a wake up call 

You can’t be too careful Even if you try 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sorry, I have no advice, hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's a worry about young Albert Sandra - I hope he's like most young ones and can shake it off relatively easily.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He’s still unwell Jean and his mum has now tested positive 

Need to keep an eye on both of them 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fingers crossed for both of them, Aldra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have just returned from delivering Halloween boxes to all the grandkids 

Didn’t get out of the car, they came out and collected the boxes , full of Halloween goodies

Just to let them know they still have a grandma and grandad, but shocked in a nice way how tall and beautiful they all are, it’s six months with very few glimpses of them in that time, just photos on Facebook

I hope it’s worth it to spend all this time unable to hug them, listen to them face to face 

Sad That Christmas is unlikely to change that this year, no family party get togethers, we stopped the Christmas dinner a couple of years ago it got to much, too many people ,but still did drop in brunch on Christmas Day when Grand kids collected their Christmas money , always cash, I suppose we could send it direct to their bank account but that’s not the same as counting it by hand, especially for the younger ones

Especially as we we use Christmas to transfer some of their inheritance to each grandchild , they can bank it or spend it that’s up to them and parental guidance 

And it was time of hugs and well wishes 

Still I’m luckier than many in that all my kids and grandkids are within reach even if I can’t touch or get close to them during Covid

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If you are on Facebook, Sandra, you can video call people. My daughter has a gadget thingy that puts it onto her tv screen so that she can talk hands free and i can see her and the baby on my laptop screen. The baby seems to recognise me on the tv and keeps looking at it/me in wonderment. I feel so lucky to be able to see her little milestones. Six months old now and she is shuffle/crawling around the room.


----------

